# does river stones raises ph in crs tank?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

it is okey to put any stone in crs a tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you don't want a pH change, just don't use any limestone or other predominantly calcium based-rock.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> If you don't want a pH change, just don't use any limestone or other predominantly calcium based-rock.


Made the mistake of putting a few stones from the cottage into my RCS tank and just tested the ph today.....8.8+

The ph is higher its just that the API test doesn't go higher.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

arc said:


> The ph is higher its just that the API test doesn't go higher.


LOL...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

arc said:


> Made the mistake of putting a few stones from the cottage into my RCS tank and just tested the ph today.....8.8+
> 
> The ph is higher its just that the API test doesn't go higher.


Ooo... now that would make an awsome Sulewasli shrimp tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

there are two kinds of API test kit 6.0-7.5 for lower. and 7.5-8.0 ph for higher. mine I bought both.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if you buy those polished river stones then it won't raise the ph, I know that the stones from dollorama and walmart doesn't raise ph


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

I fear it maybe too high for Sulawesi but the cherries and ghost shrimp in that tank are doing fine.



> there are two kinds of API test kit 6.0-7.5 for lower. and 7.5-8.0 ph for higher. mine I bought both.


Never seen the 7.5-8.0 before. I bought the FS test kit so it came with the 6-7.5 and a high range 7.4-8.8ph


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Always do a simple test on your rocks - pore on a bit of vinegar, if it fizzes then there are minerals that will raise the pH of the tank. 


Remember too, as long as the parameters are stable you should be well off. However, breeding might prove difficult with such a high pH.
I am also wondering if you might have deaths in your shrimps when they molt.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The rocks have only been in the tank for a few weeks so I haven't seen a dramatic reduction in population but the colours seem to be more intense.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

90% of my crs tank is covered with river stones that I bought from walmart and dollarama. If I'm using stones I found and not bought I bleached them and let them sit in warm water for a few hours then I soaked them in declorinated water for 24hours before I put them in the tank, I also use the vinegar test to see if it's usable or not.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

CRS won't breed, or shouldn't breed, in such high pH. 
I can't even get mine to berry in 8.0pH.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Always do a simple test on your rocks - pore on a bit of vinegar, if it fizzes then there are minerals that will raise the pH of the tank.
> 
> Remember too, as long as the parameters are stable you should be well off. However, breeding might prove difficult with such a high pH.
> I am also wondering if you might have deaths in your shrimps when they molt.


I TRIED IT BUT IT DOESNT BUBBLES CAN I use that kind of stone?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

yes, it should be safe.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I got some pellia and some riccia that i want to tie down to stones... I have a few stones that i had in my outdoor mini pond this summer... Theyre kinda speckled so i have no idea what kinda stone they are... Does this vinegar test always work? Just curious cause i dont want to add it if it might harm my shrimp etc... But i dont have other stones available and always have a hard time finding nice round small stones at the lfs


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I soaked all my stones in a container with vinegar. all the stones that doesnt bubbles is safe.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok ill try that... How do u get the vinegar off the stones after?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just pour a little amountof vinegar on the stone. and you will see it instantly if it bubbles. you can wash it with plain water


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok i poured vinegar on the stone, no bubbles so it should be ok I guess.... 
Looking at the stone it looks more like concrete or something cause its flecked with different colors in it... But its smooth and round like a stone u find in a stream...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Is this a natural stone, or does it look like man made concrete or something else? Anyone know??


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Any guesses?


----------

